# Fog and water or ice?



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Would wetting the ground and or dumping ice out on to the ground where my fogger is going to be help or hinder my fog effects?

I built my fog chiller and it works pretty good, I was just curious if there was something else I could do to increase the longevity of my fog. 

Any ideas or experiences?


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Many that use a fog chiller report even better results when wetting down the area that is being fogged.


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

A fog machine does not really make fog. The fluid is sent sent out a HOT nozzle causing it to vaporize. The vapor is HOT so it rises. Wetting the gournd is not going to cool off the vapor to make it heavy. Sending it through ice is the most effective way to make the vapor cold so it says close to the gound.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I realize my fog machine doesn't really make fog, and many including myself are using some sort of fog chiller to keep it low lying. I was just curious if wetting/cooling the ground would help keep the low lying effect for a longer period of time.

The fog will be in my cemetary and that's fenced of from pedestrians so I'm not worried about it being slick, muddy, etc...


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

I would say it would have no effect. However....if the ground is THAT much colder, we're talking some seriously cold ice, the fog would be attracted slightly, probably not even noticeably towards the ground. As airscapes said, the only way is to chill before fog is dispersed.


----------

